# Obsessed with having better hardware.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought a GTX 1060, and even though it runs all of my games just great at 1440p, now I want to sell it and get a 1070...
I have an xps 13 with a stock ssd, it runs just fine. It's not slow at all, but now I want to buy a new ssd that's faster. 
I have a $50 router that works just fine, but I want to buy a $100 router that will give me fast local transfer speeds. 

wtf? I can't be spending money on this stuff, but I want to so bad.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It's a kind of anxiety. It's also very dangerous. My grandmother is like that. She's always in debt because she can't stop buying useless things. And she's extremely anxious. And the thing about it is when you buy stuff you can't pay for you get even more anxious and want to buy even more stuff. That's what makes it dangerous.
You seem to have a good income to be able to buy these things but you should try to control it even if you can afford your expenses because you can spend that money more wisely.

(And damn. You want to SELL a 1060? They have only been out for what, 6 months?)


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm the exact same way with everything, I always want the best of everything. I can't build a pc without buying all the top components for it, I need gtx 1080 in sli, I need 128gb of ram, I can't afford it though so I just dream about it. I look at headphones and think this $20 pair should work, then I see something else and think it's $40, "only $20 more". Next thing I'm looking at $1000 headphones.
Why can't I just be a billionaire.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Glad I don't have that money. Can't play Overwatch on my PC and trying to upgrade (haven't touched that dinosaur in a while). I just gave up and now I'm regularly going to a gaming lounge every Saturday, which is also good for me since not only did I _not_ spend probably a good chunk of money on a PC upgrade, but I didn't get super addicted to the video game. Pretty healthy for me IMO. Hm, maybe this can work? I was just talking to myself there, haha. Maybe limiting oneself on the new thing that's in is a good solution for certain people. Having a tight budget while a friend keeps my money safe is keeping me from buying four more guitars I want and a new NN3DS.

In your case, the best computer gear and hardware (and software) is impossible to come by. "Nothing's perfect" is how the saying was slightly altered by me. If you keep buying the "better" gear, which can be better, it'll just make you want more and more and having to sell the "inferior" parts for a cut price (unless unopened). If maybe going to a public gaming or Internet café satisfies you as you can't pry open the machines there, having a strict budget and maybe waiting 6 months to buy the even newer parts, or convincing yourself that there is no ultimate build (because there isn't) doesn't work, then it'll be a pretty tough spot to get out of. I can only think up of so much advice.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

You have GAS, welcome to the club


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

N+1 :grin2:

Or in english, "I have this and it works...but I want this because it could work better!"


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I need a better hardware too. I just realized my hardware is so ****ing bad that I can't play most games right.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

I am playing devil's advocate there:
1/ I guess if you want to max out graphics, have constant 50 or 60fps, and maybe using SSAO&Sweetfx , the gtx1060 may be not enough
There is a nice performance gap between 1060 and 1070 on Dishonored 2 , at least
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/dishonored-2-gpu-benchmarks-gamegpu.2491492/

2/ I guess messages like these will make you anxious...840 slowdown bug encountered on a PM851 ssd.
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/disk-drives/f/3534/t/19621819
On the other hand, one can still consider upgrading with a solid state drive of bigger capacity.

3/ Consider buying a good gigabit switch for local network.
What kind of router are you using? Does it have gigabit ethernet ports?

I used to be obsessed with better performance like you, until I realized that I almost never finish AAA games, is totally overkill with the games I played the most, and spending a lot of money to gain 10% more frame-rate, lot of disk space that will never be used or network throughput is tiresome.


----------



## GettingIntoMedicine (Nov 30, 2016)

[email protected] or death


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

[email protected] or death!


----------

